# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Ban στους χρηστες papashark, acoul, senius και nikpanGR.

## racer

Αποφασίστηκε ban 2 εβδομάδων στους παραπάνω χρηστες για πολλαπλά παραπτώματα αλλα κύριος λόγο εκτεταμένης αντιπαράθεσης.


Εκ των συντονιστών

----------


## racer

Το ban στο χρηστη senius (και kostas531) εκτείνεται μέχρι 11/9 λόγο του post που έκανε κάνοντας χρήση του δεύτερου λογαριασμού που έχει ( kostas531) στο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 84#p565773

----------


## john70

Φυσικά και εάν παρουσιαστεί ξανά τέτοιο κρούσμα (πόστ απο διπλό ή τριπλό λογαριασμό) θα εφαρμοστούν τα δέοντα !

----------

